# خبر جديد وغريب



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

*الشيخ  حسان يتعهد بعدم قبول أى منصب سياسى أو دينى.. ويطالب الأقباط بفض  اعتصاماتهم ويدعو الحكومة والمجلس العسكرى لـ"القصاص".. ويؤكد أمام مليون  مصلٍ فى خطبة الجمعة: دماء الأقباط محرمة كدماء المسلمين​

الجمعة، 11 مارس 2011 - 14:56





كتب علام عبد الغفار - تصوير محمود حفناوى


أكد الداعية الإسلامى محمد حسان أن دماء الأقباط محرمة كدماء المسلمين، لأن  لهم ذمة وعهداً فى الإسلام كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "من  قتل معاهدًا لا يشم رائحة الجنة وأن ريحها لا يشم على مسيرة 40 عامًا".

وأضاف "حسان" خلال خطبة الجمعة اليوم بمسجد عمرو بن العاص تحت عنوان "مصر  بين الأمل والألم": أنا أعاهد الله على منبر عمرو بن العاص وأمام هذا الحشد  الذى قارب المليون مسلم بأننى لا أعمل للحصول على منصب سياسى أو دينى  وسأظل خادماً لله ودينه وأهل هذا البلد ولا أقول إلا ما قاله الله ورسوله  وأجمع عليه العلماء".

وقال حسان إن سيدنا عمرو بن العاص له دين فى عنق كل مسلم يعيش فى مصر بعد  فتحه مصر وتحقيق نبوءة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ونشر نور الإسلام ذلك  الدين العظيم، لافتا إلى أنه لن يسمح بأى جهة من الخارج أن تفرض سطوتها أو  قوتها على أهل مصر من المسلمين والأقباط فحماية الأقباط واجب على المسلمين  مستشهدا بقول الرسول (ألا من ظلم معاهدا أو انتقصه حقه أو كلفه فوق طاقته  أو أخذ شيئاً بغير طيب نفسه فأنا حجيجه يوم القيامة. 

وأوضح حسان أن مصر مستهدفة من الغرب وأمريكا وإسرائيل مستشهدا بما قاله  رئيس أركان الجيش الصهيونى منذ شهرين بأنهم سيشعلون نار الفتنة فى مصر،  داعيا المسلمين والأقباط بقطع الطريق عليهم خاصة لأن أخطر شىء على مصر هى  الفتنة الطائفية التى إن حدثت ستدمر الأخضر واليابس وستطول الجميع مسلمين  وأقباطاً كما دعا حسان للحكومة الجديدة والمجلس الأعلى بالتوفيق مطالباً  إياهم بألا تحكم مصر بمجاملات والأجندات الخارجية وأن يطبق العدل والحق على  المسلمين والأقباط وأن يتم القصاص من جميع من أخطأ وأفسد فى مصر على أن  يكون هذا القصاص بلا شماتة. 
كما ناشد حسان الأقباط شباباً وكباراً فض الاعتصام من أمام مبنى ماسبيرو  قائلا إن حكم العدل والحق سيعطى للجميع حقه قائلا (إن كنا نطالب بتفتيش  المساجد نطالب بتفتيش الكنائس لافتا إلى أن ذلك الوقت وقت عطاء لمصر وليس  وقت استغلال الظروف 
وأكد أننا لا نكره أحداً على الدخول فى الإسلام إلا إننا نعلن أنه من حقنا  أن نتحرك بدعوة أهل الأرض لنشر دين الإسلام. وعقب انتهاء الخطبة دعا  المصلين بالتبرع لصالح الفقراء كما طالب بعدم تصديق أى شائعات أو كلام ينسب  له إلا بعد سماعه منه شخصياً. 
















*​


----------



## SALVATION (11 مارس 2011)

_كلام حلو وجميل بس اتمنى متكونش الجريدة مزوقة كلماتة علشان تهدى الناس_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مارس 2011)

اهو كلام لكن الواقع مختلفا تمام
والكل عارف كويس هدفهم ايه

ربنا يرحمنا
ميرسي علي الخبر


----------



## Violet Fragrance (11 مارس 2011)

كلام مكرر من قبل الكثير من المسلمين .. ماذا حصل بالرغم من كل هذا الكلام؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _كلام حلو وجميل بس اتمنى متكونش الجريدة مزوقة كلماتة علشان تهدى الناس_
> _شكراا للخبر_​



شكرا لمرورك 

واحنا نقدم المحبه


----------



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اهو كلام لكن الواقع مختلفا تمام
> والكل عارف كويس هدفهم ايه
> 
> ربنا يرحمنا
> ميرسي علي الخبر



ميرسى لمرورك 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> كلام مكرر من قبل الكثير من المسلمين .. ماذا حصل بالرغم من كل هذا الكلام؟؟؟؟؟



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

*خبر مفرح 

**عودة البابا شنودة من أمريكا الخميس القادم

الجمعة، 11 مارس 2011 - 16:22







كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم

أعلن مصدر داخل المقر الباباوى، أن قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا  الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية سيعود صباح الخميس المقبل على متن  طائرة مصر للطيران بعد رحلة علاج استمرت 3 أسابيع بمستشفى كليفلاند  بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

وقال المصدر، إن الحالة الصحية للبابا بخير وأن كل التحاليل والإشاعات  والفحوصات جاءت مطمئنة طبقا للفريق المعالج الذى يقوم بها كل 3 شهور.

وأضاف أن البابا سيعقد اجتماع عاجل مع أساقفة المجمع المقدس لدارسة كافة  التطورات التى تشهدها مصر وبالأخض مطالب الأقباط ودور الكنيسة خلال هذه  المرحلة فى تهدئة الأوضاع.

وأشار المصدر إلى أن البابا طالب من الأنبا ثيؤديوس أسقف الجيزة عمل ملف  كامل لأحداث كنيسة الشهيدين بقرية صول مركز أطفيح ولقاء مع القمص سمعان  إبراهيم راعى كنيسة المقطم لمعرفة تفاصل أحداث الزرايب.




*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

*سمك لبن تمر هندى ..... عادى الإسلام له مليون لون ..... على كل شيخ أن يختار اللون المناسب فى الوقت المناسب



*[YOUTUBE]ry660z5ROBA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (11 مارس 2011)

وأمام هذا الحشد الذى قارب المليون مسلم بأننى لا أعمل للحصول على منصب سياسى أو دينى​
 دى مقدمة للحصول على المنصب 

وكل دة على حساب الاقباط ​


----------



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سمك لبن تمر هندى ..... عادى الإسلام له مليون لون ..... على كل شيخ أن يختار اللون المناسب فى الوقت المناسب
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يا سيدى خلينا فى اللون بتاع دلوقتى 

ههههههههههه

شكرا للرد  ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> وأمام هذا الحشد الذى قارب المليون مسلم بأننى لا أعمل للحصول على منصب سياسى أو دينى​
> 
> دى مقدمة للحصول على المنصب
> 
> وكل دة على حساب الاقباط ​



كلام ممكن يكون صح مش صح بس صح جدا 

بس الحامى هو ربنا 
​


----------



## السندبادعرب (11 مارس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سمك لبن تمر هندى ..... عادى الإسلام له مليون لون ..... على كل شيخ أن يختار اللون المناسب فى الوقت المناسب
> 
> 
> 
> *[YOUTUBE]ry660z5ROBA[/YOUTUBE]​



اول انا مسلم واحب اعلق فى النقطه دى وانا لا ادعى انى  راجل دين  بس فى حجات اعتقد  انها واضحه جدا لاى عاقل

اعتقد انه فى هذا الفيديو لم يسب المسحين و الراجل بيسال  ليكم اساله  عن طريق قصيده  يعنى مفيش اهانه ليكم فى الفيديو  


تانى شئ  خطاب الشيخ اليوم فى المسجد لم يكن موجه ليكم وحدكم   الخطاب اليوم موجه لمليون مسلم فى المسجد وكل مسلمين مصر ( انه بيحرم  قتل  المسحين وهدم الكنائس  يعنى حجات فى صالح انكم تعيشوا فى امان ) لم تشكك فى كلام الشيخ يعنى انت عايز عكس الكلام يعنى


يا ريت تحترم رجال دين الاسلام لان صدقنى دلوقتى مفيش حد بيحرك الناس غير رجال الدين فى مصر دلوقتى 


لان الاعتصام الى كان فى القريه وقطع الطريق  لو كنت جبت مين عشان يحل المشكله دى كان هيكون فى دم كتير  مفيش حد فض الاعتصام و هدى المسلمين غير رجال الدين لان لم الشيخ يطلع ويقول  الكلام ده  يخوف اى حد بيفكر فى اى عمل ارهابى يعرف انه لو قتل قبطى  يبقى هيخش جنهم

 يبقى  مصر دلوقتى  الى حميها هم رجال الدين مسلمين ومسحين مش فنان ولا لاعب كوره مكان بيطلع  الممثل  كان بيعرف يهدى حد وكانت امن الدوله بتمنع رجال الدين انهم يتكلموا عشان  تفضل  تخوفكم بيهم


يبقى احترم رجال الدين المسلم وانا احترم راجل الدين القبطى

عشان احنا الاتنين  نعيش مع بعض بحب وسلام وعدل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2011)

*كله كلام ضحك ع الدقون​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> اعتقد انه فى هذا الفيديو لم يسب المسحين و الراجل بيسال  ليكم اساله  عن طريق قصيده  يعنى مفيش اهانه ليكم فى الفيديو



*هل تظن أنك تتحدث مع بلهاء؟

على العموم كما يقول المثل المصرى "العيب لما يجي من أهل العيب ميبقاش عيب" 

علما بأنى مع التهدئة لكن ليس بسبب هذا المنافق*


----------



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كله كلام ضحك ع الدقون​*



الكلام الين يصرف الغضب يا أخى 

يا سيدى اسمع من:99: هنا و طلع من هنا


----------



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل تظن أنك تتحدث مع بلهاء؟    *:59:
> 
> * على العموم كما يقول المثل المصرى "العيب لما يجي من أهل العيب ميبقاش عيب"
> 
> علما بأنى مع التهدئة **  لكن ليس بسبب هذا المنافق*




* كلامك ما يدلش انك عايز تهدئه يا أخى بصراحة:yahoo:*​


----------



## السندبادعرب (11 مارس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل تظن أنك تتحدث مع بلهاء؟
> 
> على العموم كما يقول المثل المصرى "العيب لما يجي من أهل العيب ميبقاش عيب"
> 
> علما بأنى مع التهدئة لكن ليس بسبب هذا المنافق*




بلاش تغلط فى راجل دين خالى بالك  انا بلف فى الموقع ده كله شتيمه فى رجال الدين والرسول والصحابه والقران


ازاى انت  تسب دينى وبعد كده تحاسبنى على غضبى يعنى  لم يخيش ليك واحد  عصبى  ولم يلاقى واحد بيشتم الرسول واحد بيقول على الشيخ الى بيحبه انه منافق 

وبعد ده كله تتطلب منه  انه ميغضبش وميكسريش

لو انا   قاعد معاك وشتمت والدك هتعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



تانى حاجه لازم تعرفها ان الرسول اهم من ابويا وامى و ابنائى و زوجتى ومالى ونفسى

فى كلمه مهمه  عندنا ( فداك ابى وامى ونفسى يا رسول الله )

لازم تتفهم انك لم تسب الرسول او اى  حد من رموز الاسلام  انك عملت  حاجه كبيره جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

بلاش تسير غضب المسلمين بالحديث عن رموز الدين او على الاقل يكون الكلام باحترام عنهم


زى ما  انا بحترم البابا شنوده


----------



## السندبادعرب (11 مارس 2011)

soso a قال:


> * كلامك ما يدلش انك عايز تهدئه يا أخى بصراحة:yahoo:*​




اتمنى ان  تكون الغالبيه   كده 


والله احنا عايزين نعيش بسلام ونكون  اكبر دوله فى العالم كله

وبنفس الوقت عايزين نعبد ربنا من غير محد  يدخل ويقول فلان  بيربى دقنه ليه  ودى بتلبس حجاب ليه وده بيصلى الفجر ليه


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> اتمنى ان  تكون الغالبيه   كده
> 
> 
> والله احنا عايزين نعيش بسلام ونكون  اكبر دوله فى العالم كله
> ...



*سبحان المسيح ..... لما يكون الشيخ مؤمن أن الكنيسة دار كفر ثم يأتى ليكسب موقع فى ثورة الشباب لينادى بعكس ما يؤمن به فهل هو منافق أم لا
على العموم القسم غير مخصص للحوار وعلى من يريد الحوار فهناك أقسام للحوار  *


----------



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> زى ما  انا بحترم البابا شنوده



*انت لازم تحترمه لانه شخصيه حكيمة وذكيه معلش 

هو بيجبر كل الناس تحبه وتحترم صح ولا غلط 
*​


----------



## السندبادعرب (11 مارس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سبحان المسيح ..... لما يكون الشيخ مؤمن أن الكنيسة دار كفر ثم يأتى ليكسب موقع فى ثورة الشباب لينادى بعكس ما يؤمن به فهل هو منافق أم لا
> على العموم القسم غير مخصص للحوار وعلى من يريد الحوار فهناك أقسام للحوار  *




عارف مشكلت الموقع ده ايه انكم  انت الى بتفسروا القران على هواكم يعنى لم  تجيب ايه  وتفسرها انت  يبقى ايه لزمه رجال الدين

 عايز تناقش فى حاجه  تسال عن تفسير الايه كذا و ورجل الدين يفسرها ليك مش انت الى تفسرها وبعد كده تحاسب على تفسير الشيخ اعتقد ان مفيش شيخ فى الاسلام او الرسول نفسه قال ان الكنائس تتهدم او نقتل المسحين اعتقد لو كان  فى  كان زمانى  بهد فى الكنيسه الى على اول الشارع عندنا ههههههههه

انت زى ما تكون عايز تفسر القران بطريقه ممتطرفه عشان تقنعنى ان دينى ممتطرف

احكم عليا من افعالى مش تفسر دينى بمزاجك بطريقه تختلف عن الواقع الموجود


----------



## bilseka (11 مارس 2011)

كلام   يبطن   غير   ما   يظهر
يا   مصر   للمسيح


----------



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> كلام   يبطن   غير   ما   يظهر
> يا   مصر   للمسيح



:t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## السندبادعرب (11 مارس 2011)

soso a قال:


> *انت لازم تحترمه لانه شخصيه حكيمة وذكيه معلش
> 
> هو بيجبر كل الناس تحبه وتحترم صح ولا غلط
> *​




الرجال  مغلطيش فى دينى وبيتكلم عن نبى بطريقه محترمه يبقى انا لازم  احترمه عشان دينى قال  كده وانا بحترم اى قبطى فى مصرى  وليا اصداق منهم  كتير طول ما انتم بتحترموا  دينى 

وزى ما قال الشيخ حسان انى لو غلطت فى حد فيكم مفيش حد يوم القيامه   هيدافع عنكم   غير الرسول هو انا عبيط لم اقف  ادام الرسول


وعايز افهمكم حاجه انا مش راجل  دين ومعلوتى فى الدين ضعيفه جدااااااااا ومبصليش بانتظام

بس الاسلام   مديكم حقكم اوى من الى انا شايفه بعينى  مفيش شيخ مره  قالى اقتل  قبطى او  اهدم كنيسه او اشتم او  اى حاجه  نفس الكلام الى بتسمعوا فى التلفزيون هو ده نفس الكلام الى بسمعو ا طول عمرى

 ولو شيخ غلط ده طبيعى لان مفيش حد معصوم من الخطئ

 كلنا بنغلط  وربنا يوم الحساب مبيكنش عادل بيكون رحيم عشان ربنا لو عدل معانا يوم القيامه  يبقى احنا كده فى الضياع  عشان اسمه الرحمن  الرحيم

ولازم نتعامل ان مش كل المسلمين هيدخلوا الجنه فيهم المخطئ الى هيخيش النار يعنى مينفعيش تحاسب مسلم مخطئ داخل النار ارهابى وتقول هو ده الاسلام 

وانا برضوا كذالك ميفعيش  اعتبر واحد فيكم مخطئ واقول هى دى المسحيه


----------



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> الرجال  مغلطيش فى دينى وبيتكلم عن نبى بطريقه محترمه يبقى انا لازم  احترمه عشان دينى قال  كده وانا بحترم اى قبطى فى مصرى  وليا اصداق منهم  كتير طول ما انتم بتحترموا  دينى
> 
> وزى ما قال الشيخ حسان انى لو غلطت فى حد فيكم مفيش حد يوم القيامه   هيدافع عنكم   غير الرسول هو انا عبيط لم اقف  ادام الرسول
> 
> ...



*
هو انا قلت ايه علشان المحاضره دى كلها 

انت اللى باين عصبى ياريت تقرا المشاركه بتعتى كويس وبعد وكده رد 
*​


----------



## السندبادعرب (11 مارس 2011)

soso a قال:


> *
> هو انا قلت ايه علشان المحاضره دى كلها
> 
> انت اللى باين عصبى ياريت تقرا المشاركه بتعتى كويس وبعد وكده رد
> *​





ماااااااااشى  هو   *شخصيه حكيمة وذكيه  *(والله مش بتريق اصل انا عارف فى ناس هتفتكر انى بتريق  !!!!!!!!!! مش عارف ليه  ) انا كذا مره سمعته وكل الى اقدر اقوله عليه انه عاقل


----------



## marcelino (11 مارس 2011)

*امممممم لا تعليق
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> احكم عليا من افعالى مش تفسر دينى بمزاجك بطريقه تختلف عن الواقع الموجود



*عندك كل الحق

شاهد واحكم على الشيخ حسان بنفسك لتعرف حجم نفاقه*
[YOUTUBE]tS3Kv4IZd-I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shoshago (12 مارس 2011)

يا سلام والكلام القذر والكاذب اللى قلته على كنيسة اطفيح دى ايه ومين اللى عامل فتنة امريكا ولا قصدك السعودية عقاب ربنا ليك قريب جدا


----------



## Thunder Coptic (12 مارس 2011)

اسمع كلامك اسدقك اشوف امورك استعجب ​


----------



## السندبادعرب (12 مارس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عندك كل الحق
> 
> شاهد واحكم على الشيخ حسان بنفسك لتعرف حجم نفاقه*
> [YOUTUBE]tS3Kv4IZd-I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> ...






انت برضو عايز   تصنع مشكله اولا  الفيديو الى انت جايبه ده فى صالح محمد حسان مش ضده

الراجل بيقول مستحيل البلد تتغير بالحرق والاضراب والتكسير والتخريب لازم يكون بطريقه سلميه اعتقد اننا كلنا متفقين على كده والثوره نجحت بطريقه سلميه وفى الجزئ التانى بيحذر الشباب من المنديسين الى بيكسرا ويخربوا وده برضوا كلنا متفقين عليه

غير ده كله  خطبه الجمعه الى كانت قبل الثوره كانت بتكلم عن عظمه الشعب التونسى وكانت الخطبه عن تونس  وظلم الحاكم وان التغير يكون بطريقه سلميه


فين بقى النفاق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 انت بتجيب اى فيديو و خلاص انا عندى 20 جيجا لمحمد حسان ممكن اجيبهم ليك عشان تتدور فيهم برحتك بدل ما انت بتجيب  اى حاجه وخلاص و وتشتم وتسب وتلعن  وخلاص


بس للمره المليون بلاش تستفذ المسلمين   بسب رجال الدين الاسلامى وما انا ممكن اقول ليك طب موقف البابا الشنوده كان ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا مش عايز اقول انت قولت وانا قولت  ومين قال ومين مقاليش والواحد دماغه يصدع

البابا شنوده كان كل الى همه دم المسحين و شيخ الازهر ومحمد حسان كان برضوا كل همهم دم المسلمين  يعنى كلنا خايفين على دم المصرين


عايز تعد تدور  فى كلام الشيوخ ما انا كمان ممكن اعمل ازيك  واجيب ليك فديوهات  لرجال الدين المسيحى والكنيسه بس انا مش عايز اشغل دماغى انا مش فاضى ولا انا امن الدوله


----------



## السندبادعرب (12 مارس 2011)

شايمس قال:


> اسمع كلامك اسدقك اشوف امورك استعجب ​




المشكله ان مفيش ثقه وفاكرين اننا بنقول كلام انشا وخلاص نضحك بيه عليكم


بص يا صاحبى عشان اقنعك  بخطوره الموضوع بعيد عن الاسلام خالص


 لو حصل فتنه ايه الى هيحصل  ؟؟؟؟؟ 

 هيموت ناس كتير من المسلمين والاقباط وطبعا اهالى الى ماتوا من الجانبين هينتقموا  يعنى حرب اهليه

واحنا فى مصر مينفعيش انتم تنقسموا عنا لانكم منتشرين فى كل حته فى مصر يعنى  لو حصل حرب اهليه مش هتخلص غير( بتطهر عرقى واباده جماعيه ) وانتم 10 مليون يعنى عشان  نقتل عشره مليون لازم يموت على الاقل  10 مليون مسلم ده غير احتلال امريكا واسرئيل  الى عايزه  تعمل دوله ارض الميعاد من النيل للفرات وده غير 20 مليون قتيل فى الشارع يعنى خراب ودمار وفوضى  يعنى جحيم .....................


هل فى حد عاااااااااااااااقل  ممكن يدخل نفسه فى حاجه زى دى

الموضوع خطير والكلام الى احنا بنقوله مش كلام انشا ولا كلام عبيط نضحك عليكم  بيه ده كلام خطير

انا حبيت اشرح ليك بعيد عن الاسلام خالص عشان تصدق اننا مش بنضحك عليكم وبنفس الوقت مينفعيش تهدد بفتنه طائفيه عشان تتحقق مطالبك انت كده بتلعب بالنار الى تحرقنا كلنا


----------



## Nemo (12 مارس 2011)

أولا ميرسى ع الخبر
ثانيا الراجل ده بيتلوم بميت لون
ثالثا للتصديق اتفرج على حلة الشيخ حسان من يومين ع مصر انهاردههتلاقى كلام متناقض تماما بس بيتكلم اول الحلقة فى منتهى الادب وبعدها بأه تناقضات
وميرسى ع خبر مجىء سيدنا
الرب يبارككم


----------



## soso a (12 مارس 2011)

Nemo قال:


> أولا ميرسى ع الخبر
> ثانيا الراجل ده بيتلوم بميت لون
> ثالثا للتصديق اتفرج على حلة الشيخ حسان من يومين ع مصر انهاردههتلاقى كلام متناقض تماما بس بيتكلم اول الحلقة فى منتهى الادب وبعدها بأه تناقضات
> وميرسى ع خبر مجىء سيدنا
> الرب يبارككم




مرسى على مرورك 

يتكلم بأدب اول لا مش مشكله 

احنا نجول نصنع خير ومحبه 

نزرع المحبه  :new8: ونصبر عليه تطرح سلام ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 مارس 2011)

ميرسى للخبر
نطلب من الرب ان يهديهم ويكون فعلا تفكيرهم اتصلح


----------



## انجي حنا (12 مارس 2011)

*اهوكلام ياريت ينفذو نصة 
حد اخد بالة ان الشيخ لايسعى الى اى منصب سياسى ولا حتى دينى !!!!!!!!!!!!
بجد ياسلام احنا ناس بنفهم الى بين السطور يا شيخ*


----------



## soso a (12 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> ميرسى للخبر
> نطلب من الرب ان يهديهم ويكون فعلا تفكيرهم اتصلح



*آمين يارب يهديهم *

*وميرسى لمرورك *​


----------



## soso a (12 مارس 2011)

انجي حنا قال:


> *اهوكلام ياريت ينفذو نصة
> حد اخد بالة ان الشيخ لايسعى الى اى منصب سياسى ولا حتى دينى !!!!!!!!!!!!
> بجد ياسلام احنا ناس بنفهم الى بين السطور يا شيخ*



*يا أنجى يسعى و لا ميسعاش شئ ما يهمناش 

لاننا فى أيد يسوع 

وربنا يهديه ويكون معانا 
*​


----------



## Critic (12 مارس 2011)

*افعاله و تناقضاته و تلوناته افقدته مصداقيته*
*و لا هنصدق و لا كلمة من كلامه*


----------



## soso a (12 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *افعاله و تناقضاته و تلوناته افقدته مصداقيته*
> *و لا هنصدق و لا كلمة من كلامه*



*شكرا لمروك 

الرب يبارك حياتك 
*​


----------



## BITAR (12 مارس 2011)

*



 على كل شيخ أن يختار اللون المناسب فى الوقت المناسب


أنقر للتوسيع...


عبارة رائعة 
يعجز اللسان عن الكلام بعدها 
شكرا صوت صارخ على هذا التعليق​​​*​


----------

